# Anyone have plans for a climbing tree stand?



## Shootin Jim (Dec 27, 2010)

Just look at the commercially available ones and you'll pretty much have your plans.

Summit just uses a cable with crimps on it for the wrap around strap - simple and cheap design. All you need to do to retain the strap is have a notch wide enough for the cable to pass, but not for the crimp. After that, they cover it with heat shrink tubing.


----------



## BigThicketBoy (Aug 19, 2010)

Check out this thread (low price, easy tree stands)


----------



## skinny10 (Feb 9, 2009)

BigThicketBoy said:


> Check out this thread (low price, easy tree stands)


----------



## BigThicketBoy (Aug 19, 2010)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1383943&page=1 Is that better 
Originally Posted by BigThicketBoy 
Check out this thread (low price, easy tree stands)


----------

